# Homelite Chain Saw Engine



## douglbe (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a Homelite Chainsaw that I barely turn over by pulling the rope. When I remove the spark plug it turns freely. It's like there is too much compression. What can cause this to happen? Thanks, Doug.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depends on the model, some of them can allow chain lube to bleed into the crankcase and cause a Hydro lock from oil in the cylinder.


----------



## Muslickz (Jan 31, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Depends on the model, some of them can allow chain lube to bleed into the crankcase and cause a Hydro lock from oil in the cylinder.


I was gonna say hydro lock as well, remove the plug.. turn it over so the plug hole is face down and pull the starter a few times and see if any fluid comes out then try it normally again. Fuel and or lube can lock down the piston. In Nitro car engines this happens allot, we usually loosen the plug(Glow) and try to start her with it loose then tighten when it gets running. Not sure if you can do that in this case  

-Mus


----------



## douglbe (Jun 13, 2009)

*Homelite chainsaw*

It is a Homelite Textron Super 2. I have had this apart as far as looking at the crank shaft and piston. Didn't appear to be chain lube in the crankcase. When I put it back together and installed the spark plug it turned over easily for a couple of pulls then it pulled hard again.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

douglbe said:


> It is a Homelite Textron Super 2. I have had this apart as far as looking at the crank shaft and piston. Didn't appear to be chain lube in the crankcase. When I put it back together and installed the spark plug it turned over easily for a couple of pulls then it pulled hard again.


doug still having trouble with this ?


----------



## douglbe (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, still have not gotten anywhere with it.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

ok since you had it down so far i will say you cleaned any carbon you found. 
since most do i will ask if the kickback/chain brake got kicked on. sometimes that can make it hard to start. 
running free with no plug kinda points away from that.. but never hurts to check things that are very often overlooked. 
have you checked the muffler for carbon buildup?


----------

